# Too skinny auratus



## Ashli (Aug 28, 2005)

I've had these guys a little less than a month. This one has always been smaller than the other 3, but yesterday I noticed that his sides are almost concave. I caught him and set him up in a shoebox. Anyone have any ideas on how to fatten him up? As far as I can tell he has eaten but whenever I've watched him I noticed that he'll zone in on a fly and then become distracted by another, etc etc. It's like he has froggy adhd.

It's not for lack of food either. I feed these guys way more than I probably should. The other three are fat and a little over twice his size. He's probably the boldest and was always out in the viv. Any ideas?


----------



## Ashli (Aug 28, 2005)

Well he was dead this morning when I woke up.


----------



## dart_king (Mar 2, 2008)

sorry to hear that


----------

